# Shagbark Hickory Syrup - For Sale or Trade



## HickorySyrups (Sep 14, 2014)

I have shagbark hickory syrup for sale or trade. My wife and I make it in our home, with shagbark hickory nuts and bark from a family's property, and we sell it in farmers markets and on our website.

It's generally always favored to pure maple syrup by people who try it. The flavor is surprisingly good. What we have right now is...

Regular Hickory Syrup
8oz $5
32oz $15









Apple Cider Hickory Syrup - This is our unique creation, and it's nearly as popular as the regular.
8oz $5
32oz $15









Organic Hickory Syrup
4oz $5
8oz $10
32oz $25









You can order it on our website hickorysyrups.com with paypal or cash/check/money order by mail (mailing address is given at the checkout), or on the payment methods page is a link to Square for using credit or debit card if you don't use paypal. I would also trade for things I can easily resell to recoup the cost of the syrup.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

IM gonna buy some. Ive always wanted to try other tree syrups.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Order sent


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

could you post a pic of the hickory tree? Shagbark makes me think of ironwood. IM curious about what hickory looks like


----------



## HickorySyrups (Sep 14, 2014)

That's great, thank you so much! I've been to Ironwood before, an old friend used to live there.

Here's a good close up photo I have of one I use. The easiest way to identify a shagbark hickory tree is the bark that naturally sheds off the tree.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/ksr/assets/001/312/230/54b42995e4824e8745057ce062aa353d_large.JPG?1384203932


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I meant the name shagbark reminds me of Ironwood trees. Ironwood has a shaggy bark also, but Ive done some looking online and Hickory has thick bark where Ironwood has a thin bark.

I got the hickory syrup today. I was really surprised by the flavor. I expected that any syrup other than maple would have a very different taste. THis hickory is great. If I had hickory trees, I would certainly be making syrup from them.

Maybe I shuoldnt have said that. People might buy your hickory instead of my maple. lol

What time of year to you tap hickory? Same as maple? Id love to see pics of your operation.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Placed an order for regular and apple cider syrup.

I'm looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## HickorySyrups (Sep 14, 2014)

michiganfarmer said:


> What time of year to you tap hickory? Same as maple? Id love to see pics of your operation.


To make hickory syrup the naturally shedding bark and fallen nuts are collected from the trees, thoroughly cleaned, a few cooking processes to bring out the flavor and then extract it into water, sugar is added until the syrup measures at the perfect percentage of sugar, then it's ready to eat and added to jars. 



Jade1096 said:


> Placed an order for regular and apple cider syrup.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying this out.


Thank you Jade! You should be receiving yours soon.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

HickorySyrups said:


> I have shagbark hickory syrup for sale or trade. My wife and I make it in our home, with shagbark hickory nuts and bark from a family's property, and we sell it in farmers markets and on our website.
> 
> It's generally always favored to pure maple syrup by people who try it. The flavor is surprisingly good. What we have right now is...
> 
> ...


What types of trades would interest you?


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you know if anyone has ever used this in homebrewing?

I'm thinking it would be fantastic as an additive in mead.


----------

